# BACHMANN Setup (Turnout Connecting Q)



## Rookie HO Engineer (Dec 5, 2011)

Bought two HO Bachmann sets AND the Bachmann Track Pack. The Pack has pre-wired turnouts with what appear to be related, separate, small back button switches but NO directions for assembly. The switches have connection ports on three sides with what appears to be 2 two-prong recepticles and 1 3-prong one, the fourth side having none. There is a green wire that comes out of the turn-out track piece. Also, FYI, I'll have two main tracks, each with turnouts, and I am intending on using the two basic Bachmann transformers that come with the two train sets. Somebody please explain how the turnout's wire connects with the small button switch ... and how it all connects with the transformer, IF it has to connect with the transformer. Again, the turnout track piece has only a green wire that does have a connection end on it. TY in advance!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK this is actually pretty simple. The switches are designed to connect together by plugging them into each other's sides. The left most switch should have a recepticle for a plug that should have came with your setup, it is red with a black plug just like the one that plugs into the track itself. Next plug the green wires into the top of each switch. The other end of that red wire needs to be plugged into the A/C (accessory) ports of the power pack. and then you can remotely activate the turnouts.

Massey


----------



## Rookie HO Engineer (Dec 5, 2011)

TY so much for your timely reply. 

Okay, tomorrow is my day for finally working on assembling my first layout. I'll print out your explanation and see if I can make the turnout work BEFORE I do any drilling for the wires. Mine's going on a 5X9 fiberboard that sits on top of a ping pong table. 

Pls. "stay tuned." I'll probably have more Q's, although the Michael Gross Worlds Greatest Hobby video is helpful. 

Jim


----------

